# TOKYO, Beating Heart of Japan



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Here we are. In the Ground Zero of All Things Urban. Sure, others have taller towers, much more greenery or many more exquisit historical monuments, but there is nothing like Tokyo's combination of high-tech and low-tech, tradition and cutting edge, gigantic awesomeness and attention to the tiniest detail, dizzying randomness and super civilized synchronization. My favorite city. 

Let's begin by looking at the whole reason Tokyo became what it is: the existence of the former See of the Shogunate, later Imperial Palace, when royalty finally moved to the East Capital from the old capital of Kyoto in 1868, changing the name from Edo to Tokyo. 

The grounds of the imperial close are open to the public only a few times a year. I didn't find them so special, but the surrounding moats and green spaces were great!































































































































Right outside the precinct, the relatively new Wadakura Fountain Park (和田倉噴水公園) 

(






















































The area just East of the Imperial Palace Grounds, and sandwiched between the Palace and the tracks of Tokyo Station is Marunouchi (丸の内), the traditional financial district of Tokyo and home of the Bank of Japan. Although there are a few wonderful museums, the area was formerly known as a staid and bland business core. It has now become a glitzy shopping area. 












































































































































































There are sprawling malls in Tokyo, but the real local specialty in central Tokyo is the vertical shopping complex. Rather small but beautifully designed, several of them include wonderful private museums, like this one, the Mitsubishi Ichigokan Museum(三菱一号館美術館) in Marunouchi Brick Square, specializing in modern Western art.













































































































Continuing farther South and East, and sandwiched between the the small Marunouchi area and the famous Ginza district you'll find tiny Yurakucho (有楽町). Linking them is the huge complex of the Tokyo International forum, a beautiful convention and exhibition center. 



























































































A few of Tokyo's myriad cute and cool cafés 



























































































Random Tokyo fabulousness


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, fantastic shots. Bar the typical Japanese architecture in the fountains park, Tokyo looks very American in these pictures and a bit cleaner.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great photos, great variation of wonderful Tokyo!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread on Tokyo, nice read and amazing new photos....thanks for the effort.:cheers2:


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

I love Tokyo too!

Incredible city. Had a short stay here a few years ago and I found it intoxicating. Your thread has brought it all back!

Some really impressive photos here, and I love how you've included the royal family.

Cheers.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city i so neat and organized.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Just wonderful pictures . Tokyo looks great !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tokyo


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow, Tokyo is spotless, and gorgeous, an early 21st Century city par excellence.

I wish they could rebuild Tokyo-Jo, destroyed 1945 - the world's largest ever castle where the much smaller 1960s build palace and grounds now stand. So massive its 30m high perimeter walls were 16km long. Much more like a fortified version of the Forbidden City in 5 concentric rings of ramparts and complexes. It would be the cherry on the cake that is Tokyo.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic!! So impressive!


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very amazing!! Clean, beautiful,modern city!


----------



## Regener8tor (May 22, 2011)

Love this thread, your pics show a more mature & contemporary side to Tokyo, as opposed to the usual garish neon wonderland us westerners always see on tv etc.


----------



## Iwan1989 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm going to Tokyo soon and I want to explore Chiyoda, but I saw some strange roofed buildings look like some kind of control points, or toll. http://binged.it/HTpdlr what is this?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

These look like the gates of the Imperial Palace. Definitely check points!


----------



## Iwan1989 (Jan 3, 2008)

The entrance to this area is paid? Are there any specific hours?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The grounds of the Imperial Palace are closed to the public except for January 2 and the Emperor's Birthday, but you can visit the moats and bridges. The Surrounding parks are beautiful, and there are a couple of interesting museums.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

:applause: Stunning ! Tokyo is at the top of my list of places to visit and I am afraid that I may not want to leave the place. Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

great pics - you made the city feel so intimate


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fantastic!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos from Tokyo. This is the first time I've seen the city from that angle.


----------



## gmoney (Sep 16, 2011)

Amazing city, great tour. Thanks!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Tokyo update for today!

Tokyo does not offer the scenic beauty of other world capitals, but a cruise down its canals, rivers and bay is totally worh it! These are images taken on a tour of the Sumida River. 

At the point of departure, the Headquarters of the famous Asahi Beer Company are impossible to miss. The famous giant golden froth sculpture on top was designed by Philippe Starck, also known as Most Overrated Designer Ever :lol:

And of course, the Tokyo Sky Tree is now visible from just about everywhere in the city. I like it, but I don't love it. 
































































I loved the beautiful, candy-coloured bridges along the way!

































































































































































































































































































Let's look at some leftover images of Marunouchi.



















The Marunouchi Building (a.k.a "Maru-Biru") and the New Marunouchi Building (a.k.a. "Shin Maru-Biru") are perfect examples of the vertical shopping complexes I mentioned before. Definitely upmarket!





































And one more, the Marunouchi OAZO Building. Loved the huge Maruzen bookstore here!



















Although these vertical complexes are a distinguishing feature of central Tokyo, there are a couple of larger complexes, which you may of course call malls. The older version of central Tokyo malls are barely peripheral additions around and beneath huge department stores. Although there are unfortunate developments (like those built on the artificial islands of Odaiba), there is a new, better breed which is much cooler than your average mall everywhere else, both in terms of design, purpose and function. There is nothing suburban about them. They may include museums, parks and gardens and are much better integrated into the surrounding areas. There are no big box-like "anchor" department stores and your snob self won't feel too insulted that you've taken him or her to "just a mall"! :lol:

Among the new breed, Roppongi Hills, Tokyo Midtown, Omotesando Hills and the brand-new Tokyo Solamachi, at the foot of the Sky Tree are good examples.

These are images of the one that set the trend over 10 years ago now, Roppongi Hills.














































Random images taken in Shinjuku 新宿, part of the Northern area of central Tokyo, and one of the most varied and colourful areas in the city.


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice... I seriously wanted to do one of those Sumida River cruises my last trip, but just couldn't fit it into my schedule. It'll definitely be a top priority on my next visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new updates from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I could have spent a lot longer (and a lot more money) than I did in Tokyo. I loved every second there. It's a fantastic, beautiful, enchanting city and one I do want to return to. Fantastic photos!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from the cool Japanese capital!

Tokyo Midtown, just a few minutes’ walk North of Roppongi Hills, is another private commercial/cultural complex. The tower here is still (I think) the tallest building in the city with fully working floors. 
































































Roppongi Hills feels very spacious, for such a cramped city. The complex also includes a design museum, the 21_21, by star architect Tadao Ando. 
































































Some images of the interior of the commercial area. There IS such a thing as a cool mall!








































































































































Back outside…
































































I know, I know, the Sky Tree is Tokyo’s cool building _du jour_, and where the action is. Maybe I’ll totally change my mind when I finally visit it, but I do think that the old Tokyo Tower may offer closer, better perspectives of the skyscraper clusters and their density, especially the newer ones around Shiodome, Shimbashi and Shinagawa and Tsukiji. The Sky Tree rises in a relatively distant area dominated by low-rises and is much farther from the bay. Plus, I totally like the retro, Eiffel-Wannabe look, too! 















































Views North-East, towards Shimbashi and Shiodome




































































































North East, Shimbashi and Tsukiji
































































North, towards Marunouchi and Nihonbashi, and the Imperial Palace area























































Zozoji temple, at the foot of the tower, and the Shiba area




























South, towards Shinagawa, Odaiba and Haneda airport in the far distance









































































North and West, towards Roppongi and Shinjuku


















































































West towards Harajuku and Shibuya




























Images of the structure above and back on the ground!


----------



## printingray (Oct 1, 2012)

Tokyo is a modern and international city of sky scrapers, electronics stores, large shopping centers and much more clubs. You can also see history and traditions here. Its the city of museums and popular attractions like boat rides and Sumida river.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's get busy in Tokyo! 

Maybe it's wrong, but I don't really feel like I've "done" a city until I've seen a few of its museums. Let's visit Tokyo's Municipal Museum first, located in the Ryōgoku 両国 area. First, random shots outside the station.









Here's the Edo-Tokyo museum, a wonderful, huge place portraying life in the city from feudal times to the 20th Century. Amazing to see what a sophisticated, bustling, busy place it already was centuries ago. I especially like the models of specific places. Amazing details!





































More of Shibuya







Just a short walk away from Shibuya, in the Meguro ward, you'll arrive to Nakameguro, one of the trendiest areas in town. The canal is apparently super crowded in cherry blossom season!



























And just a bit to the North, and even closer to Shibuya, you'll get to Daikanyama, formerly hipster central and currently high-end shopping area. But unlike Aoyama/Omotesando, the big international brands are mostly absent. And unlike Shibuya and Harajuku, the vibe here is more grown-up and sedate. You get unique boutiques and cafes in charming alleys, including some really interesting places, architecturally speaking. Definitely one of my favorite areas in town. It's also cool cafe central! :banana:























































Relatively new in Daikanyama, the T-Site, a mini shopping centre anchored by, of all things, a large bookshop. I loved the concept, so different from the typically awful strip malls and garish, loud "luxury" concepts. Very classy!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from Tokyo...!

Random photos from Shibuya...





























Leftover from Ginza...





Together with the Sumida River trip, you can take an optional extension over the Bay, and under the Rainbow Bridge. Especially cool at sunset!























Some of the bay tourboats will take you to the Hama Rikyu gardens, formerly part of a waterfront estate owned by the Shogun.





































And from the Hama-Rikyu gardens it's just a hop over to Odaiba on the driver-less monorail. Especially cool on the way back, with the skyscrapers of Shidome flanking the tracks.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

So great!, it's massive yet it has a charming narrow street landscape and architecture.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great photos! Very down to earth presentation of one of the world's largest cities! :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

I can describe this city as neat and elegant. lovely really.


----------



## dactrung (Aug 23, 2006)

was there last week for a couple of days. So impressed. My favourite city.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Fantastic.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! great city.
I'm totally impressed with the architecture, too massive to withstand strong earthquakes.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More Tokyo impressions!

I am happy to confirm I will go back to Tokyo for New Year's! :banana:
Can't wait! 

Tokyo Midtown







Shibuya





Roppongi Hills













And views from the top of the Roppongi Hills complex, on a super clear day! :carrot:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos! I love visiting threads like this. I'm also very jealous of you being there for the New Year. I will most likely be spending my new year in the antithesis of this city, dull, polluted and authoritarian Beijing.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Celebrating 100 years and recently renovated, Tokyo Station!

















There always sees to be a new building complex opening in Tokyo. Shibuya Hirakie, Toranomon Hills, Solamachi Town... And, like I've mentioned before, these aren't suburban-style, run-of-the-mill commercial strips. These tend to combine first-rate office space with fine dining options, in multi-story, dense develpments.

Another thing that sets Japanese compexes from their counterparts in other great cities, is the emphasis on the locally produced. Even in first-rate upmarket developments such as fancy Omotesando Hills, a great deal of space is devoted to local brands. And among these, local arts and crafts are proudly and prominentely displayed. Local ceramics, pottery, clothes, tableware and other forms of design aren't regarded as just quaint and cute, but vaguely uncool and unfashionable. These are constantly updated, transformed and produced with the highest quality. And much of it is surprisingly affordable. 

Right in front of Tokyo Station, and joining existing office-retail complexes such as Izao and the Marunochi buildings, there is Kitte, in the former Central Post Office building. In Kitte (japanese for "postage stamp") the whole complex is devoted to local fashion and design. 







At the top level of Kitte, don't miss the outdoor terrace, with awesome views of theTokyo Station buildings and the train tracks.















Moving North and East from Tokyo Station, let's check out the Nihonbashi ("Japan Bridge") area, one of the first areas in Tokyo to be urbanized in Western styles, including Neoclassical and Art Déco. 

Mitsukoshi department stores exist all over the country, but this one is the oldest. Much of the structure survived war destruction and is a beautiful, rare example example of Japanese art déco. 





























Right across the street, the Japan Bridge itself, a Tokyo landmark, not least because distances to all places in the country are measured from this point. Reconstruction, change and renewal seem a constant in Tokyo, often with disregard for heritage and historic value, especially where real estate is concerned. Nowhere is this more evident than here. The beautiful, cast iron structure and its ornamental lamp posts are practically hidden by an overpass. hno: You could even walk by and not notice it. I literally felt like crying. Even here in Mexico City (where money is the obstacle to much preservation) overpasses are built underground to preserve architectural landmarks. This was done in less enlightened times, many years ago. It would probably be impossible to do something like that these days. Hopefully this will be corrected in the future, one would hope...























The honor of being the oldest surviving department store in Tokyo belongs to nearby Takashimaya, another art déco beauty. It feels a bit less elegant and more cramped than Mitsukoshi...























Nihonbashi is also where big family corporations established their headquarters, including the Mitsui. Here, the old Mitsui Bank Building, built in the Neoclassical style, like the nearby Bank of Japan.















And right across the street, COREDO, yet another upmarket complex devoted to traditional arts and crafts. Not very convincingly, the street separating the main two sections pays homage to traditional street styles. At least it's not a fake, plasticky pastiche... which is to be appreciated, I think. 











The reverence to traditional elements by the owners of COREDO suddenly becomes more convincing once you see a brand new shrine, complete with Torii gate, built right in the premises. Not a cheap undertaking... 















Inside the complex. Notice the cool design of the shop with the wooden containers. It's a Japanese vinegar shop. 























That's it for now! Mata, ne...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

you've shown us a relaxed urban life. the city is neat and perfect.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great Tokyo thread!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Ginza. Traditionally, the place to go for luxury items, especially Western ones. It became a little old-fashioned and favored by wealthy middle-aged shoppers, but starting in the 90s, a bunch of spectacular buildings by a who's-who of the architural world started springing up. Renzo Piano, Ricardo Boffil, Toyo Ito.. And now cheaper, but still fashionable and popular brands like Uniqlo, Century 21 and A&F keep things young and trendy, as well. And it's also one of the places where you'll see more Werstern faces. 



































































Shiodome, an area full of new high-rises on the bay. Not too interesting, but those massive towers are worth the detour!





















Subway...

















Shimbashi. A centrally located area full of company headquarters, but still, visually, quite interesting. Check out the Nagankin Capsule Tower, by Kisho Karakawa. Each block is a full apartment or office. I saw one on Airbnb, if you'd like to stay in one! 































More nice cafés, mostly in Shinjuku, I think...


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I love the capsule hotels, so cute.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice and you were in the expensive if not the most expensive part of the city.
I like your collection of the modern but unusual designs of buildings.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

the modern buildings are quite interesting....the city is very neat looking.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

Tokyo is always cool and clean. nice shots though.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

When is the best time of the year to visit Tokyo if I want clear blue skies and not too hot? I feel I must go when looking at these pictures!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice and clear photos of a wonderful place.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> When is the best time of the year to visit Tokyo if I want clear blue skies and not too hot? I feel I must go when looking at these pictures!


April/May are good - I went during April, my wife during May and both times we got amazing weather. I also enjoyed December when I went last time too as it was quite clear as we were there before the snow. Any time between June and September is just hot and June is really wet I believe.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Just beyond the Ginza, the stylishness continues...







Yoyogi 代々木. The area between Shibuya and Shinjuku is mostly famous locally for its large park, but to skyscrapers fan it's famous for the striking DTT Docomo Tower. The area is not as fancy as Aoyama to the East, but is still quite desirable. Here, the tiny Yoyogi Village, a "lifestyle" micro-mall where everything is cozy and built in a very human scale. 






















Moving away from the most upmarket areas, let's go to the Bunkyo ward 文京区 to check out Tokyo Dome and a beautiful, old garden. Actually, I didn't make it to the inside of the Dome. There is an amusement park right on the grounds, but everything looked like 1990s disposable architecture. So, I crossed the train tracks straight to the Koisikawa Botanical Gardens 小石川後楽園. This is one of (I think) the only two or three Shogun-era estates surviving in the modern metropolis. If you visit, I strongly encourage to take up the local guides' invitation for a free guided tour. These are passionate, volunteer amateur historians - mostly retirees- happy to share their knowledge. 









































Back underground, in the Mitskushimae station, so called becaused it's right beneath the Mitsukoshi department store's central branch. I did not make it outside here, but the striking display of a scroll depicting life in old Edo was really cool! Tokyo has been a thriving city full of life for centuries! 















Akihabara 秋葉原. The name is famous the world-over as Tokyo's Electric Town and Nirvana for anime fans. The place to go for that hard-to-get character model, original animation cel and a visit to the maid cafés. Even if you are not into comics and animation, make sure you visit at least one of the many mult-story complexes for a fascinating look at the immense variety of products and some really out-there imagery. Seeing the knowledgeable fans examining the stuff and dropping serious cash for their fix is also part of the fun. Prudes and people with sensitive ears, abstain! :lol:

































For all its fame as a destination for geeks, Akihabara is also a normal Tokyo area, full of residential streets. A perfect counterpoint to the noise and neon of the Electric Town can be had at a couple of Akihabara's repurposed urban facilities. The Manseibashi Station万世橋駅, abandoned for decades, has now been transformed into a vey grown-up complex including shops, cafés and restaurants with an emphasis on locally produced design. I'd never seen a shop devoted to just brooms, and I'd never pay that much for onel!!
A little farther South, the 2k540 AKI-OKA ARTISAN takes up the space under an overpass in a very stylish fashion!



































That's it for now! Mata ne...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really awesome, very nice photos from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Tokyo is not the right place to avoid crowds. But you may not want to avoid them here, even if you would elsewhere. It's actually very civilized and part of the Japan experience! A visit to the Sensoji temple in Asakusa, in the Northern part of central Tokyo is a charming place to sample crowd management, Tokyo style! :lol:
Leading into the temple, the famous Nakamise, lined with shops selling snacks and trinkets. 

 

Before diving into the Sensoji complex, you shouldn't miss a visit to the Asakusa Cultural and Tourist Centre, for a bird's eye view of Nakamise and the temples beyond. But also to check out the cool building itself, by Kengo Kuma. The center showcases Asakusa's rich heritage and the friendly staff will point you to the highlights in the area, from centuries-old local craft workshops to famous (but hard to find!) single-dish restaurants.






















The temple complex is actually quite large, and even among the New Year's crowds, we could find pockets of calm. 













































Beyond Nakamise, the shops and restaurants around the temple are colorful and many of them traditional, of course! 













From Asakusa, it'd be impossible to miss the Tokyo Skytree. It's basically visible from everywhere! 









The Solamachi development at the base of the tower includes a mall. Parts of it looked cool and unusual, with terraced gardens; others looked totally mall, in the wrong kind of way. Since I wasn't able to go up the Skytree this time either, I may go back and explore further. Or not... :lol:



One of my friends was a first-timer to Tokyo, so we visited several placed I'd already been to. Here's Odaiba, the Rainbow Bridge, Fuji TV and the Shiodome Towers from the elevated Yurikamome line.. again! :lol: At least the weather was much clearer this time! :banana:























More of Ginza and Yurakucho.





































Random images from here and there...


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Very nice, detailed tour! I wish I had the chance to visit Tokyo as often as you!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Your photos are beyond awesome. I really, really look forward to going back to Tokyo.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a city, what a pictures! kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Random Ginza!

















Muji meets Loft in Shibuya! :cheers:





An after-dark visit of that architectural playground that is the Omotesando Avenue















Nighttime in fancy Daikanyama















The Bunkyo ward is not exactly a fashion destination, but it's an attractive neighbourhood, which includes the pretty Rikugi-en garden. The views from the ward office are cool, too! :banana:





















Book town Jimbocho and the metro















Back in the fancy Minato ward, to check out Aoyama. I love the area's take on luxury, very understated and seldom garish. 





















There must be a kind of Japan-specific type of marketing that allows for things like this to be financially sustainable. This great wooden building by architect Kengo Kuma is several blocks away from the main thoroughfares and surrounded by residential buildings. Word of mouth? Welcome to Sunny Hills, where they sell (only!) one type of sweets made from pineapples grown in Taiwan. Amazingly delicious! 







Finally, let's move away from the areas served by the central Yamanote loop metro line to check out the popular Kichijoji neighborhood. The main attraction is pretty Inokashira Park, but my highlight was the cat café. Cleanest place I've ever been where animals were present. I couldn't even smell anything cat! 























Bye for now!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Tokyo has bucketloads and sights and attractions, but it is not about the must-see sights in the way that European cities are. Which means you can just enjoy the neighborhoods. 

This is all-time fave Daikanyama, again! 

























































And back to Aoyama, again! Have you ever found yourself in a fancy shopping area and hesitant to walk into a store, giving yourself the once-over before braving it? Well, that doesn't happen a lot in Tokyo. Even in upmarket areas like this, there is often a human scale and down-to-earth conviviality to the shops, even if the design and architecure are edgy and sleek. 

















































And back to Omotesando. Those calling it the Champs Élysées of Tokyo may be stretching it a bit, but it does have the caché of a tree-lined thoroughfare and the eye-catching buildings!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*SKY TREE VIEWS*

The Sky Tree is by far Tokyo's, and Japan's, tallest structure. I thought I'd beat the lines by arriving first thing, but I forgot that the sunlight would be blocking the whole side of the bay and the most dense skyscraper clusters. Truth be told, I found the view less dramatic than the ones from other observation decks in town. I especially liked the views up Tokyo Tower, much closer to the bay and right among the central area's skyscrapers. It's also a lot cheaper. Anyway... even if it's mostly low-rise, Tokyo is super dense!

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*KANEIJI TEMPLE*

Just beyond the northern tip of Ueno Park, the areas of Yanaka and Noppori and full of traditional architecture and temples, in a much less commercial and calm environment than in nearby Asakusa. This is Kaneiji. 

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*UENO PARK*

Ueno is one of the largest green spaces in town, and if features a great collection of museums and temples. 

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*TORANOMON HILLS*

Toranomon is a small residential area wedged among the business areas. Toranomon Hills is a relatively new development, and not of much interest, but the architecture doesn's completely lack interest. 

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Kabuki-za Theatre*

The Kabuki theatre in Ginza was controversially demolished and rebuilt to include a highrise tower within the area. Not having seen the old one, I cannot judge, but I liked the combination of old style and new style in the same place. Also unexpected was the fooftop garden and tea house by architect Kengo Kuma. 

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Harajuku*

Harajuku and its young vibe

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Ginza*

Ginza, all grown-up

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Shinjuku*

Glimpses of Shinjuku

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Jiyugaoka*

Jiyugaoka, just off central Tokyo in the Meguro Ward is a suburb whose subdued liveliness has transformed into a sought-after address for families. Mostly lacking big developments, the area is a charming mix of elegant boutiques, interesting neighborhood shops and residential streets. 

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Ginza*

A stroll in Ginza is always a good idea! :apple: 

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr



Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, guys please check out my vlog about the incredible Tokyodisneysea a Disney park like no other! Here I share with you my experiences at TOKYO DisneySea, the world's 4th most visited amusement park! Show you the main light show, the rides, talk about the prices of various items, so on and so forth! Don´t forget to drop a like, leave a comment, share and subscribe! Cheers  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHJObeL1h5U


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tokyo :cheers:


----------

